# Cotto Salami



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2018)

Not a whole lot to tell , just been messing with doing sausage with the Anova . 
This was a Len Poli recipe . I ground 2 1/2 pound chuck and 2 1/2 pounds of pork butt . Followed his recipe for the most part . Cooked start to finish in the Sous Vide . 80 mm high barrier casings . 140 degrees for 6 hours . Cooled with a bag of ice . I used to just shower with water , but find on the lunch meat type of sausage cooked SV the faster cool down with the ice makes a real nice finish . SS I still shower with cold water . 
Just been some talk about doing sausage this way . So just putting it out there . 
One length of the water proof casings held 5 lbs with some to spare . I use zip ties and the tool to pull them tight . No bag needed , no leaks .



















That's it .


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 2, 2018)

I love Cotto, could I get the complete recipe from you?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> I love Cotto, could I get the complete recipe from you?


It on Len Poli's web site . Go to his site look under luncheon meats poached or steamed . It's the american style cotto .


----------



## daveomak (Dec 2, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> I love Cotto, could I get the complete recipe from you?



Please do not publish his recipes...  They are copyright protected and he may close his site...


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 2, 2018)

CS, That is some fine looking sausage, you guys are getting me close to purchasing a sous vide gizmo!  LIKE


----------



## tropics (Dec 2, 2018)

Rich That looks great nice job. LIKES
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2018)

Good lookin' stuff chop.Is SV provolone next? 
It sure would go good with the beautiful salami.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 2, 2018)

Great looking salami love cotto. Not sold on this SV thing yet though.

Warren


----------

